# Anyone keep cherry valley ducks?



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

The title explains itself. Just interested in some care ideas or if anyone knows of breeders in the wiltshire, somerset, dorset, west hampshire, south gloucestireshire area could you let us know.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi have you tried the web site "Bird Trader"? Also there is the "Poultry Forum" hope this helps


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks I've been on birdtrader but will have a look at the latter.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

arnt they just a commercial strain of pekin duck?

try here for them Index & About Us - Cyril-Bason#


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

They are jut a white duck. Medium weight, don't tend to fly, lay well. Nice birds but just normal ducks.


----------

